# Start Learning Inkscape



## Mat (Nov 25, 2020)

If you want to really have some fun in your spare time download Inkscape and a few examples to try your hand in reproducing.  There are thousands of written and video tutorials how to get up to speed quickly using Inkscape, it's free open source and you will be amazed with what you can do. 

https://inkscape.org/


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2020)

Very interesting, Mat!  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes, Inkscape! We love it and used it to make the graphics for our game app.  I'm more comfortable with GIMP, but Inkscape graphics are better.  Here's something you can do with the images you create:  post your images on the jigsaw puzzle site Jigidi.  It's lot's of fun!

When you're ready for a new challenge check out the Godot game engine, free and open source.  Very user friendly with lots of how-to videos on Youtube.  Godot Game Engine

It's never too late to learn something new!


----------

